
War to Sell You a Mattress Is an Internet Nightmare - dazhbog
https://www.fastcompany.com/3065928/sleepopolis-casper-bloggers-lawsuits-underside-of-the-mattress-wars
======
anoncoward111
I bought a Linenspa mattress off Amazon on a whim for $125. It shipped rolled
well enough to be transported _in my sedan_.

It is so comfortable, cheap, and convenient that I legitimately am stumped why
anyone would ever spend more than $125 on a king mattress as a result. It's
incredible.

Anyone spending hundreds or thousands on a mattress has been thoroughly duped
and that's why there is such a war between mattress companies.

